# Ein wenig Hilfe zur "CPU"



## Bullet1990 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
ich muss eine Hausarbeit, über die CPU machen. Ich bin schon fast fertig nur, dass ich denke das ich noch etwas hinschreiben könnte zum Schluss um das ganze ein wenig zu füllen, die letzte Seite.
Also hier meine Bitte:
Könnt ihr mir pls ein paar moderne Einsatzgebiete der CPU auflisten (über Googel finde ich irgend wie nix vernünftigesund wiki gibt zu wenig)?
Ich danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Oktober 2007)

Mh... moderne Einsatzgebiete?
Kannst du dir das nicht denken?
Geht es direkt um CPUs oder um Mikroprozessoren? Von denen gibt es nähmlich nen paar mehr Einsatzgebiete.
"Richtige" CPUs findet man eigentlich nur in PCs und Servern :/


----------



## Bullet1990 (29. Oktober 2007)

Nur die CPU die Mikroprozessoren müssen da glaube nicht mit rein. Aber das hab ich mir auch gedacht ich war gestern nur n bisschen verwirrt weil er uns 4 Punkte genannt hat die da mit rein müssen und ,,moderne Einsatzgebiete" waren einer davon. Weil mir kam es vor als hätt ich zu wenig. 
Thx dann hat sich meine Frage erübrigt
MfG Bullet


----------



## M4EX (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe vor Jahren mal was verfasst:

*CPU - Das Herz des PC – Der Prozessor*

*1.Wie lautet die englische Abkürzung für CPU und die entsprechende           deutsche Übersetzung ?*
Central Prozessing United . Zentale Prozessoreinheit.

*2.Aus welchem Bereich der Industrie kommt der Begriff „Prozessor“?*
Aus dem Bereich der Steuer- und Regeltechnik der technischen Industrie.

*3.Was versteht man unter „Clones“?*
Imitationen anderer Firmen , die dem Original Baugleich sind.

*4.Beispiele für Prozessorhersteller *.
Intel , AMD , Cyrix

*5. „Taktfrequenz.*
Die Taktfrequenz gilt als eines der wichtigsten Kriterien zur Bestimmung der Schnelligkeit eines Rechners .Ein Computer verarbeitet die Daten in Form von elektrischen Impulsen , die in aufeinander abgestimmter , regelmäßiger Folge , also in einem gleichmäßigem Rhythmus erzeugt und verarbeitet werden . Der Takt des Computers wird in einem eigenen Baustein auf der Hauptplatine erzeugt: dem „Clock Generator“ (zu Deutsch: Taktgenerator) 
Kern des Taktgenerators ist ein kleiner Quarzkristall . Dieser wird durch eine elektronische Schaltung zum Schwingen angeregt 
Die Taktfrequenz kann nicht beliebig hoch gewählt werden . Dieser Frequenz sind durch die physikalischen Eigenschaften der Baumaterialien Grenzen gesetzt. 
*
6.Wie nennt man den Baustein , mit dem der Takt des Computers auf der Hauptplatine erzeugt wird?*
Clock Generator (Taktgenerator) 

*7.Was bedeutet die Einheit „MHz“ ?*
Ein Megaherz (MHz) entspricht einer Million Schwingungen (oder Takte) pro Sekunde. Ein Pentium II Prozessor z.B. kann mit 350 – 500 MHz getaktet werden. Dies entspricht 350 bzw. 500 Millionen Arbeittakte/s. Das bedeutet aber nicht,daß ein entsprechender Prozessor 350 – 500 Millionen komplette Rechenaufgaben pro Sekunde erledigen kann. Jeder Befehl,den ein Prozessor empfängt , und jede Rechenaufgabe benötigt je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad Dutzende , Hunderte , ja oft auch Tausende einzelner Arbeitstakte,bis das fertige Ergebnis erarbeitet und ausgegeben weden kann.

*8.Je höher die Taktfrequenz des CPU , desto schneller das PC-System .*

*9.Was kann bei einer dem Prozessor nicht verträglichen , zu hohen Taktfrequenz geschehen?*
Ist die Taktfrequenz zu hoch , wird der Chip zu heiß und wird zerstört
*
10.Welche Breite hat der Datenbus eines Pentium Prozessors ?*
Der Datenbus eines Pentium PCs hat eine Breite von 64 bit intern und 32 bit extern. Das sind 64 bzw.32 Leitungen nebeneinander. 

*11.Welche Breite hat der Adressbus eines Pentium Prozessors ?*
Der Datenbus eines PC ist 20 Bit breit.  Ein Prozessor mit einem 20-Bit-Adressbus  kann maximal 2 „hoch 20“ =  1.048.576 einzelne Speicheradressen ansprechen. Dementsprechend sind auch 20 Kontakte notwendig , über die die Datenimpulse weitergeleitet werden können.

*12.Welche Speicherkapazität lässt sich mit einem 20-Bit-Adressbus adressieren , welche mit einem 24-Bit-Adressbus ?*
20 Bit =  1 MB   2 „hoch 20“ = 1024 Kbyte = 1 MByte
24Bit  =  16 MB  2 „hoch 24“ =  1Mbyte *2*2*2*2  = 16Mbyte


Vielleicht kannst Du damit was anfangen...
Grüsse

M4EX


----------



## Raubkopierer (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich möchte anmerken, dass es sich bei deinen Ausführungen um Mebi- und Kibibye handelt also MiB und KiB und nicht Mega- und Kilobyte (10er Potenzen)


----------



## M4EX (30. Oktober 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Ich möchte anmerken, dass es sich bei deinen Ausführungen um Mebi- und Kibibye handelt also MiB und KiB und nicht Mega- und Kilobyte (10er Potenzen)



Bei einer Adressbreite von 20 Bit, wie bei den ersten CPUs der Serie 80x86, ergibt sich ein Adressierungsumfang von 1 Million Adressen, was einem Speicherbereich von 1 MB entspricht. Bei einer Adressbreite von 24 Bit erhöht sich der Adressierungsbereich auf 16 Millionen, respektive 16 MB Speicher.


----------



## M4EX (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Raubkopierer:

...stimmt!


----------

